# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  لا تصاب بالهلع إذا اكتشفت اصابتك بفيرس سي

## فهد

عند اكتشاف الشخص إصابته بفيروس سي يصاب بالذعر فهل هو مفزع حقاً ؟
للأسف الناس لديها هلع من فيروس c رغم خطورة فيروس b عنه، لأنه اشد خطورة وقسوة وانتشارا عن فيروس ضعيف المناعة، ففيروس سي كسلان وخامل ولكي يؤدي إلي مشكلة بالكبد يحتاج إلي 20 عاماً كما يحتاج لكمية كبيرة من الدماء الملوثة، فشكة الإبرة العادية لا تنقل العدوى ويحتاج الشخص إلي الشك أكثر من مرة لكي ينتقل الفيروس، إلا إذا كان الشخص مصاباً بالسكر أو الكلي والمناعة لدية ضعيفة فيتأثر بسرعة فهي معادلة بين شدة الفيروس ومقاومة الجسم.
ماذا يعني تليف الكبد ؟
هو ظهور ندب بالكبد مصحوبة بتدمير للبنية الأساسية لخلاياه الطبيعية، وهو ناتج عن إصابة وأية الأمد لأحد مسببات المرض ويعتبر المرحلة النهائية لالتهاب الكبد، هذه الندب تعمل عمل السدود وتغير مجري الدم والصفراء في الكبد مما يتسبب في زيادة مادة اكسيد النيتريك التي يفرزها التي يفرزها الطحال ويحدث تقلص في الأوعية الدموية الصغيرة ومسارات الصفراء داخل الكبد ثم حدوث الصفراء ويكون مصحوبا بانتفاخ في القدم والأذرع، ويحدث تضخم للكبد في بداية الإصابة ثم انكماش مؤخرا، وعند تدمير البنية الأساسية لخلايا الكبد وفقد خلاياه يمنع الكبد من أداء وظيفته الطبيعية، ونتيجة لذلك يحدث تراكم زائد للمياه في محيط البطن – نزف داخلي.
هل يمكن أن يكون الإنسان مصابا بتليف الكبد ولا تظهر له أى أعراض ؟
نعم فى المراحل الأولى لتليف الكبد لا تكون هناك أعراض وتكشف الحالة بالصدفة عندما يذهب المريض إلى الطبيب يشكو شيئاً ليس له علاقة بالكبد مثل نزلة برد ويكتشف المريض من خلال الفحص الإكلنيكى وجود تضخم فى الكبد وأحياناً الطحال أيضاً فيقوم بعمل موجات صوتية على البطن فيكتشف وجود تليف بالكبد.
أليس هناك علاج للمراحل المتأخرة لفيروس سي؟
- العلاج يصفه الطبيب دائماً حسب حالة المريض. ونحن نقول إن الاختيار الجيد للمريض قبل العلاج مهم جداً، ويتوقف ذلك حسب الوزن والسن ونشاط الفيروس وهل المريض مصاب بأمراض أخري أم لا ؟ كل هذه العوامل تتطلب خطة للعلاج ففي المراحل المتأخرة عندما يصاب الكبد بتليف يجب الحرص علي عدم الوصول إلي مرحلة الاستسقاء أو النزيف وإذا تطورت الحالة إلي سرطان كبد واكتشف في المراحل الأولي يمكن حقنه أو التعامل معه عن طريق التردد الحراري.
وهذه النوعية من العلاج تعطي نتائجا مشجعة، ولكن ليست لكل الحالات فإذا أصيب 100 فرد بفيروس سي فنجد القاعدة العالمية للاختيار الجيد من هذه الحالات 25% فقط، بمعني أن الانترفيرون يؤخذ مع أقراص معينة والاتجاه العالمي للطب الحديث اليوم أن أعطي أكثر من مركب دوائي للحالة.
ولا يعطي الانترفيرون للمريض أكثر من 58 سنة – مريض مصاب بتليف بالكبد – المدخن – مريض القلب – مريض السكر غير متحكم فيه – كلي – من يتناول كحوليات – سيدة مصابة بأنيميا ونزيف أثناء الدورة الشهرية أو تناول أقراص منع الحمل أو مريض مصاب بأي من الأمراض النفسية .. فإذا ما تم اختيار المريض المناسب يتم العلاج بنسبة 70%.
اصفرار العينين ونقص أعراض يسببها فيروس سي النشط أما الخامل ليس له أعراض، وتتراوح الحالات التي يتحول فيها الفيروس من التهاب حاد إلي مزمن ما بين 60 – 70%.

ماذا عن زرع الخلايا ؟
- تأخذ أكثر من حجمها، فهي لازالت طريقة بحثية جديدة ولها خيوط قوية لكنها تحت 
التجربة، فليس من الحكمة أن نعطي المريض أمال لها، فالخلايا الجزعية أفضلها حيث 
تؤخذ من الحبل السري للأطفال حديثي الولادة، والآن تؤخذ من نخاع العظم ونمنع عنها 
الميكروبات مع إضافات معينة لكي تنمو ونحولها إلي خلية كبدية أو قلب أو كلي 
الموضوع ليس سهلا ولا زال تحت التجربة، والعلاجات التي حدثت حتى هذه اللحظة 
تحوطها علامة استفهام كبيرة.

----------

